# What is everyone feeding these days?



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Taking care of animals is a big hobby of mine. I'm always interested in environment enrichment (for my guinea pigs and bunny, mostly but the dogs and cat have plenty of fun, rotating things to do as well). I'm, of course, really interested in nutrition (not just for pets but also for people as my son and I have food allergies and I have to be creative getting around those). For the dogs, I'm on a constant lookout for good kibbles, cans, dehydrated, and recipes to try out. 

Just out of curiosity, what are you feeding lately?

Echo, PWD and Darby, Bichon: PetGuard Lifespan with The Honest Kitchen Embark as a topper.
Jack mini poodle puppy: Precise small breed puppy (transitioning to Now! small breed soon) with THK as a topper
Cookie, long coat chihuahua: Innova canned "Lower Fat" food to help with her chubby issue. 

Everyone looks good so far. Only compaint is the precise causes some gas for Jack. PeeU!


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

We are finishing a 12 lb bag of acana grasslands. I likely will stay away from acana only due to the kibble size. My little one has such a hard time with it. We got a bag of wellness small breed 12lb because it was ten bucks off, once we finish that I plan to go back to canine caviar.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Feeding FirstMate Australian lamb and of course Acana duck and pear to my fosters


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gemma, my toothless wonder: grinds from Hare Today, THK:Embark or Thrive, canned: Weruva, hound & Gatos, wellness core

Ginger: Darwin's pre made raw, THK Embark or Thrive, canned (same as Gemma), kibble: currently Natures Logic chicken

Boone: Darwin's, THK Zeal, canned as the others, kibble: currently NV lid turkey


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Inked Marie, how do you like Nature's Logic? I have 2 coupons for it and have yet to redeem them.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Lately I've been rotating or feeding a mix of the following: Acana Duck & Pear, The Honest Kitchen Keen, Ziwi Peak Venison and then whatever samples I have on hand, right now it's TOTW, Orijen and Back to Basics samples. I also sometimes thaw out some "venison cubes" and throw one of those on top as well. It's basically just ground venison that I froze in ice cube trays.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph: Annamaet Aqualuk - he does fabulous on this kibble

Abbie: A mixture of Natural Balance Chicken & Sweet Potato with a little Annamaet Option thrown in. She's doing really well. Her poops on the NB are quite good...different than I've seen before...


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I feed a variety of foods, something different every meal. Right now I have Fromm dry, dunno what flavour. .. I forget, Fromm canned, First Mate Lamb, First Mate canned chicken and turkey, Orijen dry and freeze dried, DNA freeze dried, Natutes Variety Instinct raw medallions, raw chicken hearts gizzards and necks, raw stewing goat meat, and raw venison and Moose. Next week it'll be different lol.


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

boxer is on redmoon 1337 chicken potato
doberman pup is on a rotation of redmoon 1337 chicken potato and earthborn meadowfeast (she dont like it as much as the redmoon but the pocket likes the help and the upc for trees is kind of cool)
looking at transitioning in dr tims pursuit on the doberman pup after the earthborn is gone


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Rather limited right now, so not much variety. Kibble: Authority Puppy Food and Zero Grain, seldomly canned (usually green cow or trippet), Nature Variety Instinct medallions: lamb and venison, raw chicken wings, beef, occasionally venison and boiled chicken breast, ground beef, grilled beef, rarely canned fish (salmon, tuna, sardine)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My girls are eating Annamaet Salcha and my boys are eating Dr. Tim's Momentum. I am now looking for a food with low phosphorous for the girls with at least 26% protein and 8% ash or less.


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Currently trying Dr. Gary's Best Breed Working Dog formula...not sure if I'm 100% on this, but I got some for free and the dog does well on it so really that's the most important part. He also gets some raw every other night or so for a meal, duck or venison usually.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Due to severe allergy issues in my westie mix, I'm feeding both dogs a rotation of grain free/potato free/alfalfa free/poultry free/egg free/ rosemary free kibbles including: Back to Basics Grain Free High Protein Pork, California Natural Salmon Meal and Peas, and Earthborn Meadow Feast. 

I may also try Natural Instinct LID Lamb at some point, as well as Back to Basics Grain Free High Protein Open Range (beef and pork).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed kibble and can food. i'm always switching brands of kibble. i keep a variety
of can food on hand. i also feed him fresh meat, chicken, fish.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i feed kibble and can food. i'm always switching brands of kibble. i keep a variety
> of can food on hand. i also feed him fresh meat, chicken, fish.


This is exactly the way I feed. I've been doing the honest kitchen lately vs. canned because DH doesn't like the smell of the used cans in the recycling bins, even if I rinse them. LOL. Guess I could wash them with soap! 

I have a bunch of coupons to try some different kibbles out. I should go use them soon!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Inked Marie, how do you like Nature's Logic? I have 2 coupons for it and have yet to redeem them.


So far, so good. I'm very curious to see how Boone does on it but it'll be awhile, need to finish the NV.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm just transitioning from orijen to nature's logic. we're about 50/50 right now and the poops are a little bigger but less gnarly. it does have millet in it. so far it seems like there is less itching. will have to wait and see.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Checca eats N&D Wild Cod 30% protein and she is 8 years old. She is our mascot in many ways.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

He was eating Acana Duck & Pear for a few months, doing well, but decided to try Dr. Tim's GF. He is doing the same on it, no different really and still has loose stool on long walks which I'd hoped it may help, but guess it's just my boy, LOL... so we've been rotating between the Tim's and a bag of Go! GF we had -- I got 2 bags super cheap so been using them, gave the one to my dads dogs. I really like how he does on NOW better than Go though, poop wise. Oh and wet food mixed in at dinner is usually Weruva. When we visit my dads house, where we've been for 3 nights, he gets a bit of Cesar.


----------



## levysdad (Sep 4, 2013)

My puppies was on Alpo when I first got them. We then transitioned them to Pro Plan. 
After that, I tried Orijen Puppy but one of the puppy produced runny n oily stool that didn't get any better for almost a month. 
So we changed back to Pro Plan, and my Levys stopped having runny stool. 
But it's time to rotate again, 
so I'm trying out Holistic Select Puppy Health - Anchovy, Sardine & Chicken Meal Recipe. 
Anyone have any experience with this brand?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

levysdad said:


> My puppies was on Alpo when I first got them. We then transitioned them to Pro Plan.
> After that, I tried Orijen Puppy but one of the puppy produced runny n oily stool that didn't get any better for almost a month.
> So we changed back to Pro Plan, and my Levys stopped having runny stool.
> But it's time to rotate again,
> ...


 How old are your puppies?


----------



## levysdad (Sep 4, 2013)

lovemydogsalways said:


> How old are your puppies?


They were 8 weeks when I got them, and almost 24 weeks now.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Juneau, Sasha, and Will: Some EVO Red Meat I had in my freezer from a while ago (non-recalled bag), eggs.
Conker and Katana: Whole chickens, turkey parts, beef meat, beef liver, eggs, ground veggies, rice, oats.
All the dogs get leftovers. When the kibble runs out, the other three will be switched back to whole foods.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I feed raw meals in the mornings. It's usually chicken, beef hearts or pork, sometimes fish or gizzards. For dinners, Reilly gets a variety of whatever canned or kibble food I bought that week. It's usually TOTW, Orijen, or acana. For a while he was on completely raw, but I think I wasn't getting the ratios right because he just does better with half a commercial food.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Real Meat dog food, some acana grasslands, and the occasional egg with shell turkey neck, pork ribs.


----------



## twiggy02 (May 11, 2013)

kelii said:


> I feed raw meals in the mornings. It's usually chicken, beef hearts or pork, sometimes fish or gizzards. For dinners, Reilly gets a variety of whatever canned or kibble food I bought that week. It's usually TOTW, Orijen, or acana. For a while he was on completely raw, but I think I wasn't getting the ratios right because he just does better with half a commercial food.


I feed only raw to Stormy he never did well on any expensive kibble, or Honest Kitchen brands. He get a lot of different meats to eat. All grass fed items, I work in a butcher shop and know farmers. He has IBS and this was the only was I got him off all his meds and shots, He is doing great now and no more problems.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

kelii said:


> I feed raw meals in the mornings. It's usually chicken, beef hearts or pork, sometimes fish or gizzards. For dinners, Reilly gets a variety of whatever canned or kibble food I bought that week. It's usually TOTW, Orijen, or acana. For a while he was on completely raw, but I think I wasn't getting the ratios right because he just does better with half a commercial food.


I have had generally the same experience. So now I do the kibble as a base and all kinds of fresh (raw, cooked) add-ins. Works. <shrugs>


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

PUNKem733 said:


> Real Meat dog food, some acana grasslands, and the occasional egg with shell turkey neck, pork ribs.


 Do you like the real meat food? Is it just as water? I saw it at a pet food boutique store.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

levysdad said:


> They were 8 weeks when I got them, and almost 24 weeks now.


Be sure to transition slowly or it can cause severe digestive upset, especially when changing from a cheap food to a good, much richer one like Orijen. Also you need to feed less of a good food. Over feeding can also cause loose poo. Whatever you switch to, make sure it's an all life stages food or puppy food. Can you get Fromm in your area? It's a good food that a lot of dogs seem to do well on.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's the thread I started when I started feeding it. 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/19230-real-meat-pet-food.html

I got it for a pup I picked up, then switched my 18 year old poodle mix in my avatar as well. They both eat it greedily, and have taken to it more so then any other top shelf food I have ever feed in the last 10 years. The fact that it is made fairly local to me doesn't hurt. It was expensive in my pet store, but I have found it online and I can almost get two 2 pound bags for the price of one from the store. Thankfully my guys are small and light eaters. It has the feel/texture of beef jerky.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

levysdad said:


> My puppies was on Alpo when I first got them. We then transitioned them to Pro Plan.
> After that, I tried Orijen Puppy but one of the puppy produced runny n oily stool that didn't get any better for almost a month.
> So we changed back to Pro Plan, and my Levys stopped having runny stool.
> But it's time to rotate again,


Why is it "time to rotate again"?


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Well...I have been trying different kibble brands for awhile now trying to alleviate Laverne's anal gland problems. Tried Zignature, Acana Singles (better than Zig), Holistic Select (not too bad, but not ideal), 4Health grain free, Merrick, Natural Balance, Nature's Variety LIDs (constipation to the max!). These foods were tried after I talked to her breeder/former owner and he said that some of her "relatives" can't have poultry. I finally asked him what they fed and he said Infinia, mostly the salmon zenfood. I looked at the ingredients and it is rather limited and sounded like just what I needed. I researched but can't get it here, not even online. It's mostly sold at feed stores but not in my area at all. So....I went in search of a food that had the closest ingredients. I can't believe it but TOTW Pacific Stream came the closest.....and I also can't believe I went and bought a small bag to try...eek, I said it out loud, a Diamond food, no less! But, you know what, it's been a week now and things are going really, really well ! Everyone loves it, no loose stool at all, going once or twice a day, no tear stains, no scratching or licking, no anal gland scooting. I have used their canned food off and on for awhile now and had no problems with it either. I know that Diamond doesn't make their canned food, just their dry. I've been adding a probiotic and canned food to the dry and things have been great for all 3 dogs. I've been using TOTW canned and Wellness canned. I was so scared to try it, but after I did I was honestly glad. I've been putting this food on the "no" list and it actually may be the winner. I know Diamond has had problems, and I will be diligent in watching out for anything that might seem like it's gonna be an issue. But, I'm just so happy to have a happy houseful of dogs!! My daughter and son-in-law have fed TOTW for some years now to their GSP female and their cats with huge success, so we will see how it continues to go for us. I plan on rotating between Pacific Stream and Sierra Mountain. I will use their canned foods that don't contain poultry, as well as Wellness.


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

I have tried several brands of dog food trying to get one that everyone (me, dog, vet, and husband's budget) likes. The most recent attempt was a vet suggestion to feed Royal Canin Mini Special. I wasn't a fan of the ingredients (surprise surprise), kibble size, or smell, but the dog didn't seem to mind. It hasn't solved his tummy problems though. I am in the process of gradually introducing Nutrience Grain Free to see what that does. I rather like the ingredients (not good like Orijen but satisfactory) and I am able to eliminate poultry (concerned about a possible food intolerance?). I occasionally top with home-made food mush (rice, natural beef or pork, veggies).


----------



## fourgolden (Jun 17, 2009)

Since one has a chicken allergy, it is always safe with a fish based food. Currently (since May) they are on and doing well on Holistic Select salmon, anchovy and sardine and rotated with Castor & Pollux GF salmon. For variety, occasionally fromm pork and apple sauce.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I now have Emma, the Lab, on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato. She has just started her second thirty pound bag of it. Patches, my Border Collie, is eating Fromm Game-Bird. The boys are still on Dr. Tim's Momentum.


----------

